
Python Bytes Podcast – Episode 12 - variedthoughts
https://pythonbytes.fm/episodes/show/12/expanding-your-python-mental-model-and-serving-millions-of-requests-per-second-with-python
======
variedthoughts
[http://pythonbytes.fm/12](http://pythonbytes.fm/12)

* Python Functions aren’t what you think: Functions are objects. The name of a function is just a variable name referring to the object.

* The Tao of Python: Jupiter notebook discussion of the relationship between objects, classes, and metaclasses.

* Why Learn Python? Here Are 8 Data-Driven Reasons

* Testing Python Applications with Pytest

* A million requests per second with Python

* RethinkDB is alive and well

* Python Top 10 Articles for the Past Year (v.2017)

* Red Hat Software Collections for Python 3

